# IE 6-Problem



## Pardon_Me (14. April 2004)

Hallo,

ein Freund von mir hat folgednes Problem: er hat so eine lästiges Toolbar in seinem IE und bekommt ihn nicht weg...
Wir haben den CWShredder und ein Virenprogramm durchlaufen lassen die auch einiges gefunden und entfernt haben...
Das Toolbar ist aber immer noch da...

In der Registry haben wir nichts gefunden...

Und ausblenden oder sowas hat keinen Sinn, nach IE-Neustart ist er wieder da...

Jetzt meine Fragen:
1) Weiß wer, wo sich sowas reinschreibt?
2) Hat jemand Ideen, wie wir den wegbekommen könnten?

Besten Dank schon im voraus!


----------



## Norbert Eder (15. April 2004)

Das Teil kann sich an recht vielen Stellen eintragen. Davon abgesehen: hat das Ding auch einen Namen? Wäre für uns alle ein wenig leichter, wenn wir den Namen wüßten, oder einen entsprechenden Ansatz hätten.

Ausserdem könntest mal AdAware  durchlaufen lassen.

Nitro


----------



## Pardon_Me (16. April 2004)

Jap stimmt, das könnte ich mal versuchen...

Und keine Ahnung, wie der genau heißt, hab den auch erst einmal gesehen....is irgendso ein rosa-violett Balken mit Buttons und einem Search-Feld...keine Ahnung...

Aber mal sehen, ob AdAware was weiter bringt...

Danke!


----------

